

A 100-year-old engineering puzzle is solved - baazaar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ1YnXDUyd4
The innovation solves a 100-year-old electrical engineering puzzle and paves the way for a more efficient and reliable electricity supply system.
======
incision
The title could really stand to be more descriptive.

 _Claes Rytoft, head of technology in ABB's Power Systems division, discusses
a breakthrough in the ability to interrupt direct current. The innovation
solves a 100-year-old electrical engineering puzzle and paves the way for a
more efficient and reliable electricity supply system._

------
amalag
He says this allows a DC grid. He thinks DC is the "right solution" for a
powergrid of the future. Interested to know more about why that is. I dont
know much about the 'war of the currents'.

